# Whose got the best coondogs



## walnutfork (Sep 29, 2010)

Who owns the best coondogs in Ga?


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 29, 2010)

a feller named John out in Comer , Ga ....


----------



## jaybo81 (Sep 29, 2010)

This ought to get interesting!!!


----------



## DROPPINEM (Sep 29, 2010)

jaybo81 said:


> This ought to get interesting!!!


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Sep 29, 2010)

I didn't know there were any coondogs in GA. 

Sure is a lot of coonhounds though.


----------



## Tree Blazin (Sep 29, 2010)

Well I'd have to say everybody that feeds one has the best or they wouldn't keep feeding it...


----------



## all ticked up (Sep 29, 2010)

i cant belive ga dawg hasent melted this page down lol


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 29, 2010)

all ticked up said:


> i cant belive ga dawg hasent melted this page down lol


I can promise one thing...It want be a blue kennel that gets the top honor in this question..Thats a fact..


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Sep 29, 2010)

all ticked up said:


> i cant belive ga dawg hasent melted this page down lol


----------



## Dreamer69 (Sep 29, 2010)

I would have to say a guy that I used to hunted with in southeast Ga. Where I used to live. He had the best dogs I ever seen. We hunted 5 to 6 nights a week with his dogs and they would naturally get out there and hunt. I hunted a AKC hunt for the first time in my life with his dog and got 1st place that night. First time that dog was competition hunted and that was my first hunt too.. I sure do miss those days down there. Moved here and not hardly anyone coon hunts or wants you to go with them. Down there it was always something for a bunch of us to get together and go. Just different here. He doesnt comp hunt pleasure hunter only. But he has the best dogs. Wont disclose any names on here, But I do miss him and the coon hunting. I even have one of his dogs now with me but nowhere to go up here.


----------



## 1022 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd say old Dutch would be hard to beat.


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Sep 29, 2010)

Brian Ratliff said:


> I didn't know there were any coondogs in GA.
> 
> Sure is a lot of coonhounds though.



Aint that truth!!!


----------



## hollerin big (Sep 29, 2010)

Well I guess it really just depends on who ya ask, one things for sure though it would have to be a walker.


----------



## Old Blue21 (Sep 29, 2010)

Well around here i know of one walker that is tough to beat and this man dont comp hunt at all but she is a fine hound very fast!


----------



## cooner (Sep 30, 2010)

well you know


----------



## fishfinder1 (Sep 30, 2010)

I dont know for sure but i think its me. sorry guys I had to.


----------



## Ricky Harrington (Sep 30, 2010)

I do not own hin but train is a coondog


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 30, 2010)

I know a feller that has a three-legged blind feist that's awful good.......


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 30, 2010)

Ricky Harrington said:


> I do not own hin but train is a coondog



Ricky, you know I'm no coonhunter, but that dog you brought when y'all came to the youth hunt at West Point WMA was one heckuva dawg! I'd like to know more about him,if you don't mind talkin' about it on here.


----------



## william ashley (Sep 30, 2010)

I would think joey and ben do. Atleast as for as UKC goes in the top 25 in the world. Think that covers GA


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 30, 2010)

As far as multiple dogs go..Gotta be Billy Cochran..He owns some great ones..


----------



## plottman25 (Sep 30, 2010)

It sure aint anything in my lot


----------



## jaybo81 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ricky Harrington said:


> I do not own hin but train is a coondog



Money train??


----------



## jaybo81 (Sep 30, 2010)

I know the marchants down around hazelhurst can sure put em out!!


----------



## Ricky Harrington (Sep 30, 2010)

yes terry and joe money train   dave the dog at the youth hunt is all coondog two she is a good as it gets


----------



## big wheel (Sep 30, 2010)

hey ga dawg is billys old sacketts cyanide dawg still living?i used to hunt with him ,steven and josh back when cy was still on the circuit he was a good hound!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 30, 2010)

big wheel said:


> hey ga dawg is billys old sacketts cyanide dawg still living?i used to hunt with him ,steven and josh back when cy was still on the circuit he was a good hound!!


I think he is but am not 100% sure..He keeps top notch hounds though..


----------



## jaybo81 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ricky Harrington said:


> yes terry and joe money train   dave the dog at the youth hunt is all coondog two she is a good as it gets


Yeah Train has alot goin for him looks,mouth,speed,accurate and did i mention speed and some more speed.......Ive never seen a hound that can move country like he can!!!


----------



## curdogs4sure (Sep 30, 2010)

*dog*



1022 said:


> I'd say old Dutch would be hard to beat.


  Who is Dutch ?


----------



## jaybo81 (Oct 1, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> I can promise one thing...It want be a blue kennel that gets the top honor in this question..Thats a fact..



How about an english????


----------



## all ticked up (Oct 1, 2010)

jaybo81 said:


> How about an english????



its a battle you will never win  been over this topic before gave an invite for the badest dog out there to come down and put a woppin on me they were all no shows even put a post on here a while back   about goin north and couldnt get any takers done come to the conclusion that they all are talkers i guess im the only one that will show so maybe am i the only with with a coondog


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 1, 2010)

all ticked up said:


> its a battle you will never win  been over this topic before gave an invite for the badest dog out there to come down and put a woppin on me they were all no shows even put a post on here a while back   about goin north and couldnt get any takers done come to the conclusion that they all are talkers i guess im the only one that will show so maybe am i the only with with a coondog


Cry me a handfull...You had a taker about the north hunt..You choose not to bring a dog with ya..That aint my fault..


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 1, 2010)

jaybo81 said:


> How about an english????


A blue english?


----------



## NiteHunter (Oct 1, 2010)

*English CoonHounds*

Rodney Jackson in Round Oak has always had some fine English Hounds. Red and blue tick. His strain of dogs go back to RF Dickeys hounds from way back.


----------



## jaybo81 (Oct 1, 2010)

NiteHunter said:


> Rodney Jackson in Round Oak has always had some fine English Hounds. Red and blue tick. His strain of dogs go back to RF Dickeys hounds from way back.



Robert you showin sudden death some love???how ya been man....you should come down one night and go with us...


----------



## jaybo81 (Oct 1, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> A blue english?



We got em all colors!!!!


----------



## jaybo81 (Oct 1, 2010)

*best hounds*

Well we can see just how bad a few of these hounds are....there is a pro hunt in the making for the first weekend of december its either gonna go out of gray or eatonton club....not real sure at this time.....but me and lemonade will be there for sure....can't wait!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 1, 2010)

I will bet a hundred a walker or english will win it. Any takers?


----------



## NiteHunter (Oct 1, 2010)

*Pro Hunt*

Jaybo, i may see if Rodney will let me come out of retirement and hunt with yall at the Pro Hunt.


----------



## NiteHunter (Oct 1, 2010)

You may be right GaDawg.


----------



## jaybo81 (Oct 1, 2010)

NiteHunter said:


> Jaybo, i may see if Rodney will let me come out of retirement and hunt with yall at the Pro Hunt.



Heck ya man...We just started back hunting.... trying to knock the rust off em!!!


----------



## DROPPINEM (Oct 1, 2010)

plottman25 said:


> It sure aint anything in my lot



That makes two of us


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Oct 1, 2010)

jaybo81 said:


> Well we can see just how bad a few of these hounds are....there is a pro hunt in the making for the first weekend of december its either gonna go out of gray or eatonton club....not real sure at this time.....but me and lemonade will be there for sure....can't wait!!!




Pro hunt is in Eatonton...c yall there!!! final 4 will be at least 3 walkers


----------



## holler tree (Oct 1, 2010)

well if you ask my son (7 yrs old) after the show his little redtick female put on tonight he would tell you he has the best dog in the state  . she flat shut out the old man and had the meat tonight. awesome night to be in the woods with my die hard hunting buddy.


----------



## thomas gose (Oct 1, 2010)

holler tree said:


> well if you ask my son (7 yrs old) after the show his little redtick female put on tonight he would tell you he has the best dog in the state  . she flat shut out the old man and had the meat tonight. awesome night to be in the woods with my die hard hunting buddy.


----------



## evan ashley (Oct 5, 2010)

is the pro hunt in eatonton or gray. the book says gray and joe called me the other day and told me gray. o well it doesn't matter i will be there. just gotta find a good dog to hunt in it.


----------



## jaybo81 (Oct 5, 2010)

evan ashley said:


> is the pro hunt in eatonton or gray. the book says gray and joe called me the other day and told me gray. o well it doesn't matter i will be there. just gotta find a good dog to hunt in it.



Im thinking its in gray evan thats what i was told...its gonna be at one of the two for sure....


----------



## *Mudslinger* (Oct 5, 2010)

jobo me and you will have to represent for the english dogs


----------

